# Gentoo installeren, wat heb ik nu juist nodig

## Geraldo

Hallo allemaal!

Ik zou graag Gentoo willen uitproberen. Ik ben nog nieuw tot linux, maar ik wil het gewoonweg leren.

Wat heb ik nu juist nodig? In de manuals/docs spreken ze overal van een versie 1.4, maar die vind ik op geen enkele ftp?

Ik heb het volgende gedownload: http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/x86/packages-x86-2004.0.iso

Ik heb een pentium M processor (laptop M), dus ik hoop dat x86 een goede keuze was? Want ik ken die verschillen zo niet, misschien moest ik i686 of universal nemen?

Om te beginnen ga ik stage3 nemen, dat lijkt mij het beste.

Werkt Gentoo goed op laptops? Ik heb een Dell inspiron 8600; ik hoop dat alles goed werkt, want zoveel ken ik er nog niet. Misschien weten jullie meer?

heel erg bedankt

EDIT:Ik heb alleen een wireless connectie, dus ik hoop vooral dat dat werkt onder Gentoo, anders kan ik moeilijk installleren

----------

## BoZ

De package cd die jij hebt gedownload is niet bootable, wat jij nodig hebt is deze iso.

In principe zou zo'n beetje alle hardware van je laptop gewoon moeten werken. Ik denk dat het wel het beste is om een 2.6 kernel te nemen ( dev-source of gentoo-dev-sources ). Maak je maar geen zorgen als je niet weet waar 2.6 voor staat en wat dev-sources zijn, het wordt allemaal duidelijk uitgelegd in de installatie-manual.

Ik zou zeggen, wees niet bang en ga er gewoon voor! Pak de manual erbij en waarschijnlijk kom je er makkelijker doorheen dan je vooraf dacht.

Succes  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Welke handleiding ben je eigenlijk aan het volgen ?

Als dit de eerste keer is dat je gentoo installeert zou ik deze handleiding volgen. Als je engels niet zo goed is dan kan je ook de nederlandstalige versie volgen.

----------

## Geraldo

bedankt garo en BoZ, ik ga er onmiddellijk mee beginnen! Ik hoop dat het mij zo'n beetje lukt  :Laughing: 

thanks voor de hulp

----------

## Geraldo

Hoi!

Ik zit even vast  :Sad: 

1)

In "5 Installing the Gentoo Installation Files", "CHOST" moet ik mijn architecture kiezen. Ik ben niet helemaal zeker wat ik daar eigenlijk moet invullen! Ik heb een Pentium M processor, dus ik veronderstel dat ik i386 als subarchitecture moet kiezen.

Is dit juist? Ik vraag het voor de zekerheid, want ik wil alles van de eerste keer goed doen!  :Razz: 

2)

Ik ga gentoo naast windows installeren (lijkt mij het beste om te beginnen!), is deze partitie-indeling goed:

- windows, primary, 7 gig, fat32

- linux, primary, 7 gig, ext3 (in de manual splitsen ze dit nog op in 2 voor boot-partitie en swap partitie - dit ga ik om te beginnen niet doen, of moet dat altijd?)

-- extended

-- rest. gig, fat32, downloaded files (zodat ik èn in linux èn in windows op deze partitie kan -> mp3tjes, films, ...)

kan ik later nog altijd mijn /home, /boot, swap overkopieren naar een aparte partitie, of moet ik dit nu al doen?

----------

## nixnut

 *Geraldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In "5 Installing the Gentoo Installation Files", "CHOST" moet ik mijn architecture kiezen. Ik ben niet helemaal zeker wat ik daar eigenlijk moet invullen! Ik heb een Pentium M processor, dus ik veronderstel dat ik i386 als subarchitecture moet kiezen.
> 
> Is dit juist? Ik vraag het voor de zekerheid, want ik wil alles van de eerste keer goed doen! 

 i386 is erg conservatief, i686 moet ook kunnen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik ga gentoo naast windows installeren (lijkt mij het beste om te beginnen!), is deze partitie-indeling goed:
> 
> - windows, primary, 7 gig, fat32
> ...

 

Als je genoeg geheugen (>=512Mb) hebt, kun je zonder swap.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kan ik later nog altijd mijn /home, /boot, swap overkopieren naar een aparte partitie, of moet ik dit nu al doen?

 

Dat moet je dan nu doen, tenzij je ongepartitioneerde ruimte op je harde schijf overlaat of er later een harde schijf bij zet.

----------

## Geraldo

 *nixnut wrote:*   

>  *Geraldo wrote:*   
> 
> In "5 Installing the Gentoo Installation Files", "CHOST" moet ik mijn architecture kiezen. Ik ben niet helemaal zeker wat ik daar eigenlijk moet invullen! Ik heb een Pentium M processor, dus ik veronderstel dat ik i386 als subarchitecture moet kiezen.
> 
> Is dit juist? Ik vraag het voor de zekerheid, want ik wil alles van de eerste keer goed doen!  i386 is erg conservatief, i686 moet ook kunnen

 ok, ik vul i686 in! *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ik ga gentoo naast windows installeren (lijkt mij het beste om te beginnen!), is deze partitie-indeling goed:
> 
> - windows, primary, 7 gig, fat32
> ...

 Ik heb 512meg geheugen, dus een /swap-partitie laat ik al vallen. Is een aparte boot-partitie nodig? Ik veronderstel van niet...

Ik snap niet goed waarom die apart is, wat is de reden hiervoor?

Het liefst zou ik, om te beginnen, alles van linux op 1 (grotere) partitie zetten, ipv. kleintjes. *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> kan ik later nog altijd mijn /home, /boot, swap overkopieren naar een aparte partitie, of moet ik dit nu al doen? 
> 
> Dat moet je dan nu doen, tenzij je ongepartitioneerde ruimte op je harde schijf overlaat of er later een harde schijf bij zet.

 Ik kan toch ook later, als ik al wat meer snap/kan van linux, mijn linux-partitie verkleinen (resizen), en daarvan een nieuwe partitie maken?

dankje voor je hulp

----------

## nixnut

 *Quote:*   

> Ik heb 512meg geheugen, dus een /swap-partitie laat ik al vallen. Is een aparte boot-partitie nodig? Ik veronderstel van niet...
> 
> Ik snap niet goed waarom die apart is, wat is de reden hiervoor?
> 
> 

 

Veiligheid. Door de boot spulletjes op een aparte partitie te zetten en deze niet automatisch te mounten voorkom je dat je per ongeluk de zooi overschrijft.

 *Quote:*   

> Ik kan toch ook later, als ik al wat meer snap/kan van linux, mijn linux-partitie verkleinen (resizen), en daarvan een nieuwe partitie maken?

 Ja, technisch schijnt 't te kunnen, maar persoonlijk vind ik het resizen van partities nog een redelijk riskante bezigheid. Voor je het weet doe je iets net fout of werkt er iets net niet zoals het hoort.

----------

## Geraldo

Ok bedankt voor uitleg

maar alles (/home /boot /var swap ...) kan dus perfect op 1 partitie?

----------

## BoZ

Swap niet, swap is een verhaal apart. Maar zoals al is gezegd, vanaf 512 mb ram heb je normaal gesproken geen swap-partitie nodig. Alle directories die je net noemde staan automatisch op een partitie als je ze niet apart aanmaakt.

----------

## coax

Swap niet, de rest wel.

Swap wordt gebruikt als je geheugen (ram) vol zit.

Verder zou ik eens goed uitkijken wat voor wireless kaartje je in je laptop hebt steken.

Ik heb er zelf heel lang mee zitten sukkelen om een us robotics aan de praat gekregen. (uiteindelijk commerciele driver moeten kopen)

----------

## Geraldo

bedankt voor de uitleg ivm. partities / swap

ik heb een TrueMobile 1300 wireless kaartje, zat bij mijn laptop toen ik hem kocht

ik heb gelezen over 1 of ander bedrijf dat een commerciële driver geeft, voor 20 dollar dacht ik

op http://binny.dyndns.org/xslt/dell.xml#wifi vond ik een andere mogelijkheid, ik ga eerst die proberen

----------

## Geraldo

COOL, ik heb net gentoo geinstalleerd, alles werkt perfect! installatie ging als een fluitje van een cent, manual was héél goed

ik heb alleen heel snel die USE variabelen (dvd, cdr, msn, alsa, ..) gedaan, ik hoop dat dat niet erg is - het was nogal een lange lijst  :Wink: 

alleen zit ik met een probleempje: ik heb dus geinstalleerd vanuit internet, wat dus perfect ging. Na het booten wil eth0 niet meer starten  :Sad:  hij zegt "failed to bring up eth0". Ik heb alles gedaan wat er in de manual staat!

Ik ben nog helemaal nieuw tot linux (een heel klein beetje ervaring), dus ik heb niet zo'n goed idee wat ik nu moet doen. Ik zou graag toch internet connectie willen, want anders kan ik kde, .. niet emergen!

Ik vind het raar dat het tijdens de installatie wel perfect ging (dus mijn netwerkkaart is ondersteund), maar daarna niet meer  :Sad: 

iemand een ideetje? danku!

----------

## coax

Dan heb je waarschijnlijk je netwerkkaart niet mee in de kernel gecompileerd. (of als een module en die nog niet geladen)

Boot eens van de cd en ga eens kijken in /proc/pci

Daar moet ergens dan te vinden zijn welke module er geladen wordt voor je netwerkkaart. (en die moet je dan ook in je kernel gaan steken)

----------

## Geraldo

THANKS, ik heb wat opgzocht hoe je zo'n modules in de kernel steekt etc, en het is gelukt!

bedankt, ik had het nooit zelf gevonden

----------

## Rainmaker

wap can wel degelijk op dezelfde partitie:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=163155

:p

----------

